# South Hancock County Hunting Lease!!



## Tim1980 (May 11, 2010)

I'm listing this for my father-in-law, so please direct responses to number at bottom of page.

This is a privately owned, high-quality recreational property that has been and continues to be actively managed by owner for timber and wildlife.

-420 acre hunting lease in south Hancock County, Ga.
-$10 Dollars per acre
-4 hunters max

Will only be leased to conservation-minded sportsman!!
-Deer, turkey and wild hogs.

Property features include 
-mature hardwood bottoms
-mature upland hardwoods
-mature longleaf pine
-140 acres recently timbered
-22 acres 5 yr. longleaf pine
-8 acres 10 yr. longleaf pine
-100 acres of 5-10-20 yr. loblolly pine
-10 acres of powerline right-of-way
-wetlands, springs, and two streams

Food plots are to be maintained by the lease holder.

Interview required!!

Prefer applicants within a 2 1/2 hr. driving distance.

Property is located 3 miles west of Ga-15 and 8 miles south of Sparta, Ga.

If you are not a mature, ethical, conservation-minded sportsman please do not respond to this ad.

Contact owner 

John Traylor

706-248-4710


----------



## Derekalockwood (Nov 22, 2019)

Still available?


----------



## Kujo (Nov 26, 2019)

FYI to people who might not notice, this ad is 9 years old.


----------

